# K&N needs 1.8L in Southern Calfornia



## wesg631 (Mar 29, 2011)

Man I emailed them about making an intake, but I don't live anywhere near southern california


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

wesg631 said:


> Man I emailed them about making an intake, but I don't live anywhere near southern california


Tell me about it, if I lived anywhere close to there I would have been first in line for the 1.4L lol.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i would but its in riverside and thats 2 hours to far and i already have the injen i should be happy


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I need and want the intake so bad, do u know it starts to sell on the internet?


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Chefmaster87 said:


> I need and want the intake so bad, do u know it starts to sell on the internet?


Me too. I'm sure one of us will make a new post announcing the release of the intake when it's available


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hahah this makes me laugh all the times I emailed them back in Dec/Jan about making an intake for the "Cruze" (not specific to any engine) and they told me "No".. ahh oh well, glad to see they changed their mind


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...ha,ha--the best incentive is seeing ones' competitors _"...making money..."_ to change managements' marketing direction.


----------

